# PicoPsu bei 4 Laufwerken



## nchristoph (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue gerade ein kleines Nas zusammen.

Verwendet wird ein ASRock Q1900M mItx Board, 2 x 2.5 Zoll HDD, 1 2.5 SSD(für FreeNAS) und 1 CDRom(wird im livebetrieb abgehängt).

Allerdings möchte ich kein normalen Netzteil verwenden. 

Beim stöbern im Netz hab ich PicoPsu's gefunden.

Eventuell wird im Livebetrieb 2 x 3.5 Zoll NAS Festplatten umgebaut, im erste moment möchte ich jedoch noch mit den 2.5 Zollern werkeln.

Hat von euch wer Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Netzteilen?
Kriege ich bei nem 12V netzteil eventuell Problem bei der Menge an Laufwerken?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## hela (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
um eines vorweg zu nehmen: Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit PicoPSU.
Die 12V Eingangsspannung der PSU ist völlig irrelevant, wichtig ist eine *Leistungsabschätzung* für alle verbauten PC-Komponenten. Für den Prozessor hat Intel ein TDP von 10W angegeben und den Leistungsbedarf der Festplatten kannst du sicherlich in ihrem Datenblatt erfahren. Mit der angegebenen Konfiguration müsstest du m.E. mit einer 60W-PSU auskommen.

Ich habe einen Win10-PC mit einem J1900-Board von Gigabyte laufen. Er ist mit einer 500GB-Festplatte (3,5 Zoll) von Seagate und einem DVD-Brenner von Pioneer bestückt. Zusätlich läuft noch eine DVBT-Hauppauge-Karte und das Netzteil (kurzes ATX) liefert maximal 70W. Alles läuft seit einem 3/4 Jahr problemlos.


----------



## nchristoph (13. Februar 2016)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.

Aktuell hab ich, weil ich aber auch nichts anderes habe, ein 800 Watt Corsair Netzteil drinnen. LT. Wattmesser läuft der PC beim anfahren mit 30 Watt, im Betrieb mit OMV geht das auch 20 - 22 Watt runter. 

Das ist allerdings nicht Sinn und Zweck wenn Ihr mich fragt. Da kauf ich mir eine stromsparende  CPU und dann so ein Mörder Netzteil.

Ich habe in einigen anderen Foren gefunden, das man aufpassen muss, das man eventuell die 12 V schiene von Pico's überlasten könnte.

Lt. Datenblättern von den Plattenherstellern:

Die OCZ SSD benötigt 0.8 Watt, die WD Blue mobile 500 gb benötigt 1.8 Watt, die Seagate 500 gb ca. 2.2 Watt, das DVDROM 10 Watt.

Ergibt in Summe: 0.8 + 1.8 + 2.2 + 10 = 14,8 Watt, die restlichen 5.2  Watt gehen auf Kosten des Netzteils, sicherlich brauchen die Platten etwas mehr da sie schon etwas älter sind.

Die WD Red, die ich im Livebetrieb eventuell tauschen will, kommen auf ca. 5 Watt/STK.

Mit diesen Werten sollte doch ein PicoPSU 90Watt ausreichen oder?

Was haltet ihr von 1 TB SSD's im NAS Betrieb?

mfg
Christoph


----------

